
AWS Import/Export Enters Unlimited Beta, Adds Export for Amazon S3 - chaostheory
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2009/08/13/AWS-Import-Export-Unlimited-Beta/
======
moe

        Never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes
        hurtling down the highway. —Tanenbaum, Andrew S. (1996)

